# Horticulture lights - Waterproof end caps?



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm looking at using horticulture T5 fixture over an open top tank. The only downside I can see is that the fixture does not have waterproof end caps whereas the aquarium version does. How important are these end caps? I've seen a couple people on here use what seem to be horticulture versions on their tanks and seem to not have issues (at least not ones to report). How important are the waterproof end caps? Any thoughts?

-Charlie


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

How far above your waterline are your bulbs going to be sitting?
How large are your fish?
How much risk are you willing to accept?

Waterproof endcaps are not all that expensive if you have reservations to the answers to any of the above.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Squawkbert said:


> How far above your waterline are your bulbs going to be sitting?
> How large are your fish?
> How much risk are you willing to accept?
> 
> Waterproof endcaps are not all that expensive if you have reservations to the answers to any of the above.


- as far up as necessary.

- Praecox rainbows. 2"-3".

- Don't want to burn down the house. If it means replacing endcaps to waterproof versions, then I have no problems doing so although it seems a shame to had to modify something brand new in order to get something you want. In the end, it may be simply a matter of buying the correct light in the first place. Unfortunately, it seems that very companies offer a 2 light 48" T5 system with individual reflectors for aquarium use.

I'm looking at this set of lights:

Sunlight Supply - New Wave

I've also considered doing something super industrial looking with these:
Ready Fit. I've read that they already have waterproof end caps so this may be my best bet although it might be nice to not have to fit some sort of hood around anything.

I know Sunlight Supply also makes a 48" Tek 2-light T5 but I believe it only shares the same housing design as the Tek Lights and does not come with waterproof end caps either and I am unsure if it comes with a provision for mounting a splash shield.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Charlie


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

You might be able to use the linked fixture, but I'd be inclined to advise that it be mounted inside a canopy 6-8" above the water (Rainbows are capable of splashing, especially as they get larger).

You might also investigate the possibility of mounting deflectors so that any splashing near the ends of the fixture would not send water into the end caps.


----------

